# Wieviel Strom zieht eine Festplatte?



## zeromancer (25. Juni 2004)

Hallo!

Ich bin weiss Gott kein Depp, aber was mir in den letzten Tagen widerfährt spottet jeder Besschreibung!  

Ich will eine externe 2.5" Platte per USB 2.0 anschließen. Ich habe ein Gehäuse USB 2.0 und eine PCMCIA Karte USB 2.0 (und Firewire). Ich habe ein Netzteil für den Controller, 5V, weil ich dachte, der Strom reiche nicht aus. Alle Komponenten führe ich nach Vorschrift zusammen - und es passiert nichts. Der Rechner hängt sich auf, fängt an zu knattern (aus dem Lautsprecher) und die LED am externen Gehäuse blinkt fröhlich. Daraufhin kann ich den Rechner nur noch  aus- und wieder einschalten. Ein Hochfahren mit der Konstellation ist nicht möglich - der Rechner friert ein.

*Jetzt frage ich mal  ganz dumm, weil ich keine Spezifikation hier habe: wieviel Strom verbraucht eine 2,5" Festplatte aus einem Notebook im Durchschnitt (Größe 30 GB) ? Kann der Stromverbrauch das Ganze so derart in die Knie zwingen, dass gar nichts mehr geht?*

Ich verstehe die Welt schon lange nicht mehr, aber was diese tausend "Standards" mit USB, Firewire und diesen ganzen überflüssigen Kram angeht, ist jetzt wirklich Schluß.


----------



## fluessig (25. Juni 2004)

Hmm, das mit dem netzteil für den Controller versteh ich noch nicht ganz. Du hast im Rechner einen USB Controller als PCI Card und dieser hat einen Anschluß für ein Netzteil?
Wie ist es denn an einem anderen Rechner?


----------



## zeromancer (25. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von fluessig _
> *Hmm, das mit dem netzteil für den Controller versteh ich noch nicht ganz. Du hast im Rechner einen USB Controller als PCI Card und dieser hat einen Anschluß für ein Netzteil?
> Wie ist es denn an einem anderen Rechner? *



Ja genau, da ist ein Anschluss für ein optionales Netzteil, welches aber auch keine Lösung darstellt. Ein anderer Rechner steht mir nicht zur Verfügung um diese Kombination zu testen. Nicht mal das externe Gehäuse kann ich testen, da ich nirgendwo sonst USB 2.0 habe.


----------



## FrankO (25. Juni 2004)

in den Datenblättern von Hitachi wird die Leistungsaufnahme einer 40GB 2,5" Platte mit 4200Umin mit 4,7W angegeben, also ein knappes Ampere beim Anlaufen sonst etwa die Hälfte. 
Platten mit höheren Umdrehungszahlen liegen bei 1,1 Ampere (5,5W) maximal.

lg aus südHessen
Frank


----------



## zeromancer (25. Juni 2004)

Aha, also doch soviel - dann kann ich mein Netzteil einpacken.

Darum nun die daraus folgende Frage:
*Kennt jemand ein gutes portables Gehäuse mit Netzteil (wie auch immer intern oder auch extern), in das ich eine 2.5" Notebookplatte packen kann und USB 2.0 bzw. Firewire (eigentlich noch besser, da ich das schon eingebaut habe) ?*
Optik egal, hauptsache ich bekomme die alte Platte noch irgendwie nutzbar 

Eine Suche bei meinen Stamm-Läden hat leider nix gebracht 

(http://www.csv.de , http://www.kmelektronik.de , http://www.pcc-center.de)


----------



## fluessig (26. Juni 2004)

In München ist da grad was im Angebot:
http://www.litec-computer.de/aktuell/aktuell_top1_frame.html


----------



## zeromancer (26. Juni 2004)

Danke an alle Thread-Leser und Helfer!
Habe mir ein neues Gehäuse zugelegt, welches einen eigenen Netzteilanschluss hat. Mit diesem funktioniert nun auch endlich USB 2.0 mit der Platte! *freu*


----------

